# A way to fight back on no tips, and I LOVE it!



## gooberhater (Aug 2, 2016)

I longer tip anywhere and I have NO GUILT. In fact I relish going into a restaurant and leaving no tip. I always write, "sorry, I drive for uber" alongside the ZERO"

I don't believe that Uber drivers should leave tips anywhere in society. I believe that that drivers should stop leaving tips. And where you sign with Visa drivers should announce the fact they drive with Uber.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Bad idea, that's what Travis wants in the world. Instead, go to restaurants where you have picked up waitresses that stiffed you. Try to get that waitress again and leave a penny tip with a note. "I tipped you more than you tipped all your Uber drivers".


----------



## JaniceCT (Aug 20, 2015)

get mad at travis not the public. travis is the one that places the phrase "no need to tip" on uber ads. that phrase gives people the impression the tip is included when it isn't.


----------



## albertphx (Jun 7, 2016)

JaniceCT said:


> get mad at travis not the public. travis is the one that places the phrase "no need to tip" on uber ads. that phrase gives people the impression the tip is included when it isn't.


This is correct........almost all the waiters and waitresses I picked up so far left an tip.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

I had a waitress in my car the other day and we talked about how much she made in tips per week. At the end of the ride she didn't tip me either.


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy (Aug 3, 2016)

The lack of tips is not a riders issue. They have been trained not to tip unfortunately by Uber. It will take some time I believe before the vast majority of riders think it's necessary to tip. I don't spend a lot of time worrying about it honestly because if the riders are impressed With the service the tips will come.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Get mad at yourself, not Travis.. Travis isn't holding a gun to your head and making you drive for him.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

New rule folks,

Effective like yesterday, if you say you are going to tip me through the Lyft app. you are getting 1 stared. And when Lyft contacts me as to why, as they do with all 1*ed riders, I get to tell both of them what Lairs you are.

Golden hand shake 3*

Waitress' that use the name Princess, or any name of entitlement and do not tip,... *1**


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> New rule folks,
> 
> Effective like yesterday, if you say you are going to tip me through the Lyft app. you are getting 1 stared. And when Lyft contacts me as to why, as they do with all 1*ed riders, I get to tell both of them what Lairs you are.
> 
> ...


I've actually commented ride
"1* showing off to girls saying he's gonna tip me massively in-app smells likebull.RERATE RIDER to 4* is tips $1-2, 5* if $5+"

Support followed thru lol


----------

